# IMG in signatures



## ReformedWretch (Feb 12, 2009)

I can't get my image sig box to work. can we not do that any more?


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Feb 12, 2009)

ReformedWretch said:


> I can't get my image sig box to work. can we not do that any more?



I believe only Mods have that privilege now, Adam.


----------



## ReformedWretch (Feb 12, 2009)

To use such an image or they have to put it in your sig? If it's possible for someone to put it in my sig I'd appreciate it.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Feb 12, 2009)

ReformedWretch said:


> I can't get my image sig box to work. can we not do that any more?



No. That was disabled about a year and a half ago Adam. Some people still have image signatures because they never updated their profile and it sort of "grandfathers" their signature image in there.

One of the motivations at the time for the image sig was to prevent spiders from indexing people's names/locations. I changed the signature policy so the user only needs to provide name, location, and denomination and so there's no real need for image sigs.


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Feb 12, 2009)

This is all I could find on Signatures... But I'm sure there was one explaining why the feature had been disallowed for the bulk of users.

-----Added 2/12/2009 at 03:30:01 EST-----

Must have been posting at the same time Rich was answering.


----------



## ReformedWretch (Feb 12, 2009)

Wow, guess I missed that Rich. I have online stalkers (seriously) from past secular boards where I used to try and share the gospel. They've actually harassed my former work places! So I just use the Country I live in.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Feb 12, 2009)

ReformedWretch said:


> Wow, guess I missed that Rich. I have online stalkers (seriously) from past secular boards where I used to try and share the gospel. They've actually harassed my former work places! So I just use the Country I live in.



Adam,

That's fine. You don't have to put your last name in your public signature because it's in your profile.


----------



## ReformedWretch (Feb 12, 2009)

great, thanks!


----------

